# TCCC Teaching Aids



## tido300 (Jan 17, 2013)

Going to be instructing a TCCC class and would like to see what you all have seen or used to help teach. 

I read a couple of threads below about using a fat piece of steak for wound packing and I was going to grab some slabs of ribs for needle-d's.

Any other tips or suggestions? 

Thanks all.


----------



## txpj007 (Jan 17, 2013)

Teaching to what level of care? Medic/combat medic or non medical combatants? Have you been to this site http://www.naemt.org/education/TCCC/guidelines_curriculum.aspx ? Have you been over to the 321st and asked for help there? There are TONS of different training aids and scenarios to enhance and enforce TCCC training. However, without any knowledge of your audience, time frame and resources, its hard to narrow down what would be of benefit to your training.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 17, 2013)

I still have friends that work at the 321st- both on the PJ and IDMT side of the house. Let me know if you want help.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 17, 2013)

I still have friends that work at the 321st- both on the PJ and IDMT side of the house. Let me know if you want help.


----------



## tido300 (Jan 18, 2013)

txpj007 - Thanks for the link - I'll be digging around there for a bit.

amlove21 - Haven't been to the STS yet. Their IDMT has been TDY and the J's over there have busy as far as I know. Thanks for the offer - much appreciated.

My audience will be the SOG Security Forces, non medical/combatants, and it's not their first time doing TCCC. I know their last experience from a predecessor of mine wasn't the best, so I want to make this time around better for them. 

The last few TCCC courses I've been through have involved Other things that aren't going to happen, so I wanted to try to make it the best training I can. Our manikins are always good training tools to an extent, but they're a limiting factor in realism so I figured some steaks, ribs, things of that nature would help out and add some fun to it.


----------



## bublik (Jan 19, 2013)

I just went through TCCC as part of another course and we used a variety of METI man sims, tabletop scenarios, and cadavers. Access to cadaver lab requires a relationship w/a university or lab so that may not be possible for your course. Some of the mannequins can hemorrhage as best a mannequin can and it was a testament to the TCCC principles and appropriate care. Bottom line is that it doesn't feel like live tissue but still required appropriate hemorrhage control or outcomes were accurate.

I trained at an institution w/access to METI man, cadavers, and live tissue lab and any time the opportunity arises for live tissue (refresher or otherwise) training environment, it's an improvement over sim. I do appreciate that METI will respond accurately to clinical decisions but it's still sim and training my brain to play real life is part of that.


----------

